# Tuna trip, crew needed



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

We are getting a tuna trip together for April 19 out of Venice La. We need 2 or 3 more to split the trip. Call me at 281-479-8518 for imformation


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Price?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Captain*

Which captain are you going with?


----------



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

*price*



livinadream said:


> Price?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


2100.00 for 12 hours fuel, ice ,tackle, bait all inclueded


----------



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

2100.00 for 12 hours all inclusive


----------



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

*Captian*



RyanC02 said:


> Which captain are you going with?


 Gray Long with Venice charters 2100.00 12 hours all inclusive


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

phil71847 said:


> 2100.00 for 12 hours all inclusive


Each???


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

$2100/6 people?


----------



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

*tuna trip*



tngbmt said:


> $2100/6 people?


2100.00 for 6 people


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you still need crew for this? I might seriously be in for this. Please PM or call - 281-831-6730.

Andrew West
Dont smoke and only drink a little here and there. LOTS of offshore experience


----------

